# Spouse Visa work endorsement



## Sunrise10 (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm currently holder of a Spouse visa (without work permit). I also applied for PRP recently.
Now I recently got a job offer. I read that with that job offer I could apply to get a work endorsement to my spouse visa, only for this company.

If I apply for this, are the changes high it will be denied, or does DHA almost always grant you a work endorsement when having a spouse visa and a job offer?


----------



## Mommy Mae (Nov 10, 2016)

I also just applied for prp spousal and trp change of condition to visitor 11(6) with sac and work. 

I sent together with my trp application a contract that I accepted a few years back for a part time work. I just got SMS that I can collect decision after 2 weeks of my application. My current visa is relative spousal no work endorsement. I am scared that they have denied my application coz I actually accepted work without proper visa. I'm out of my wits and sick to my stomach. 

My trp relatives visa is expiring end of Jan 2017. If my initial application was denied. Shall I appeal? What reason and should I get immigration consultant help?

Or 

Should I just renew my relatives visa and hope and pray that i can get a police clearance in time/within the 60 day b4 expiry? If police clearance doesn't reach in time would it be a problem if I apply with 30 days b4 expiry? Would the denied visa application be relevant? 

Please please help. I don't have th decision yet, but I want to know my options. What to do? 

Please help @legalman @ fynbos. Ty


----------



## Ylaw_ (Sep 23, 2016)

Mommy Mae, in terms of police clearance - since 1st of October this year VFS will take your biometrics and validate your police clearance. So you don't have to apply for police clearance at the police station.

There's a notice about this on the DHA website, I can't post the link because my post count is too low


----------



## Mommy Mae (Nov 10, 2016)

Ylaw_ said:


> Mommy Mae, in terms of police clearance - since 1st of October this year VFS will take your biometrics and validate your police clearance. So you don't have to apply for police clearance at the police station.
> 
> There's a notice about this on the DHA website, I can't post the link because my post count is too low



They are not online yet still need to apply police clearance from police station and wait for it to come back. Nothing with Vfs yet


----------



## Mommy Mae (Nov 10, 2016)

Sunrise10 said:


> I'm currently holder of a Spouse visa (without work permit). I also applied for PRP recently.
> Now I recently got a job offer. I read that with that job offer I could apply to get a work endorsement to my spouse visa, only for this company.
> 
> If I apply for this, are the changes high it will be denied, or does DHA almost always grant you a work endorsement when having a spouse visa and a job offer?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## HaloH (Mar 1, 2016)

Mommy Mae, are you saying that you had already been working in that job for some years and only now applied for the work endorsement and you got it? Thanks


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

You just panicking for nothing! I think you should first do your SA Police clearance and that of the country you came from, then renewal your relative visa asap! You have to keep it valid at all times while waiting the outcome of your PRP.




Mommy Mae said:


> I also just applied for prp spousal and trp change of condition to visitor 11(6) with sac and work.
> 
> I sent together with my trp application a contract that I accepted a few years back for a part time work. I just got SMS that I can collect decision after 2 weeks of my application. My current visa is relative spousal no work endorsement. I am scared that they have denied my application coz I actually accepted work without proper visa. I'm out of my wits and sick to my stomach.
> 
> ...


----------

